# Ideas for giving cat supplement?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Having had to "torture" my poor 16 + year old cat for the last 6 months of her life by giving her a pill 2x day, I can understand completely.

There is no way on earth she would have just eating the pill. I ended up using a piller, which is a long, skinny syringe looking thing that grabs the pill and then I had to wrap her in a towel as she used all four sets of claws to try to keep me from doing this.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

The pills are way to big for me to feel comfortable putting them down is yap I would worry about choking. He wont lick it off his paws, wont like it off the floor, wont lick it off food I feel like ripping my hair out. 

The only ones available from the vet are pills and they are huge...sigh. hes pretty passive he never uses his claws and rarely bites so the syringe wouldnt torture for him per say but still I dont like it.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

If you empty it into wet food and mix it , he still wont eat it? Can you put half in each meal so it doesn't taste as strong maybe? You could to the syringe thing but I have done that plenty of times and it is unpleasant everytime. Especially if you want to do this on a daily basis. Cats are a pain in the butt. *sigh* lol


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Are these pills formulated for a cat? And if not, do they make a feline version that would be small enough to pill him?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Nyahsmommy said:


> If you empty it into wet food and mix it , he still wont eat it? Can you put half in each meal so it doesn't taste as strong maybe? You could to the syringe thing but I have done that plenty of times and it is unpleasant everytime. Especially if you want to do this on a daily basis. Cats are a pain in the butt. *sigh* lol


He will not touch the canned food even if theres only half lol. 



SheetsSM said:


> Are these pills formulated for a cat? And if not, do they make a feline version that would be small enough to pill him?


This is human stuff but the stuff I got for the dog is the same size pill and the cat comes in either that pill or in a liquid. Petsmart only has liquid for cats


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

I find the stuff for cats at pet smart expensive for the size. I give the cats and dog the human Jamison human salmon oil and they eat it fine(except for the one who refuses wet). I'd search online for a liquid cat one that has a very mild to no taste.. Not sure of any brands off the top of my head though


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah I will check into pets smart one day and ill also check online. Naturally the cat that doesnt need salmon oil is the one who loves it -_-'


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Does there happen to be a cat food, wet or dry, that contains salmon oil already so you don't have to administer it separately? What about feeding canned salmon? In my area, you can find 16 oz cans of salmon for about $2 so it is pretty economical.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Would mix with Nutri-Cal. Our cat loved it and it also helped with her meds. Nutri-Cal for Cats - 4.25 oz | Pet Supplies, Horse Supplies, Dog Supplies | KVsupply.com


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

A1Malinois said:


> Yeah I will check into pets smart one day and ill also check online. Naturally the cat that doesnt need salmon oil is the one who loves it -_-'


Haha that's how it usually works. I'm having the same problem with canned food. The one who could benefit hates it and the others love it. 

Did you ask the vet for any liquid supplements? They may have some tasteless stuff you can give him directly or try in his food again?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I just recently started to give vitamin E and Fish oil to 14 year old Mika for arthritis. I have always given mine 1 maybe 2 tablespoons daily of wet so they see it asa treat. I can put anything in it and they will eat it


----------

